# 3" magnum shells in an 870 express



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

I bought a new Remington 870 Express last year and I love it. The barrel says it will take 2 3/4" and 3" shells.

My question is, can I shoot 3" _*magnum*_ shells through it?


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

My answer to your question is YES


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

yes you can


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Shoot away, my friend - just not at me !


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

"Magnum" is basically a marketting term. The 3" is a magnum compared to the 2 3/4" & is absolutely fine to shoot. My son has shot hundreds through his express, just stay away from the el cheapo Federal light game loads as I've had to tear his gun down a couple times to get those POS's out.


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks guys. I thought so, but I didn't want to tear my weapon up.


----------



## Big Dev (May 14, 2009)

All Day Every Day LOL!-All I Keep In Mine Is 3 Inch Mags(Home Defense Yo!)


----------



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

I guess it's too late for me to answer that you sure can. I use mine with 3" for turkeys and waterfowl. It probably the best buy you can get in a reasonably priced shotgun.


----------



## CoachG (Feb 18, 2009)

Next question: Every 20 gauge 870 express I've seen has the words _870 Express Magnum_ on the side of the receiver. Do all of the 870's in 20 gauge have this on the side of the receiver?


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

CoachG said:


> Thanks guys. I thought so, but I didn't want to tear my weapon up.


Just your shoulder 3" mags are fun to shoot.


----------

